# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  các bác giúp em đồ án chế tạo máy phay cnc 3 trục mini với ạ.

## Đích Nguyễn Thế

các bác có tài liệu tham khảo hay tính toán thiết kế gửi em với. các thứ liên quan tới chế tạo máy phay cnc 3 trục mini cho em xin với.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> các bác có tài liệu tham khảo hay tính toán thiết kế gửi em với. các thứ liên quan tới chế tạo máy phay cnc 3 trục mini cho em xin với.


Bác hỏi vậy hơi khó, thà bác cứ đưa ra khổ bao nhiêu dự định dùng chi tiết thiết bị nào thì anh em mới góp ý sau đó các cao thủ vào bình luận sẽ rút ra đc nhiều thứ cho bác lựa chọn.

----------


## congmanhtb

Em có đủ file bản vẽ  thiết kế trên solidwork, danh sách linh kiện và hướng dẫn cự thể

----------

Ngọc Hải

----------


## khoinghiepsky

> Em có đủ file bản vẽ  thiết kế trên solidwork, danh sách linh kiện và hướng dẫn cự thể


Cho mình hỏi chi phí tự làm máy này bao nhiêu tiền vậy bạn?

----------


## maibinh2008

> Cho mình hỏi chi phí tự làm máy này bao nhiêu tiền vậy bạn?


Cùng câu hỏi, cũng có nhu cầu

----------


## ktshung

với kết cấu mày như thế này chỉ phù hợp với đồ án. Thực tế sử dụng chỉ phay được xốp ...

----------


## nnk

> với kết cấu mày như thế này chỉ phù hợp với đồ án. Thực tế sử dụng chỉ phay được xốp ...


tranh vẫn ngon lành nhe, nhưng mà sẽ kém bền ( thằng spin khả năng chết đầu tiên do quá nóng

----------

CKD

----------


## maibinh2008

> với kết cấu mày như thế này chỉ phù hợp với đồ án. Thực tế sử dụng chỉ phay được xốp ...


Đắng lòng.
định làm cái phay mạch in mà nghe nảo lòng

----------


## maibinh2008

> tranh vẫn ngon lành nhe, nhưng mà sẽ kém bền ( thằng spin khả năng chết đầu tiên do quá nóng


Chi phí làm con này tầm bao xiềng vậy a, dùng mạch gì đk vậy, tks

----------


## ktshung

> tranh vẫn ngon lành nhe, nhưng mà sẽ kém bền ( thằng spin khả năng chết đầu tiên do quá nóng


Bác gắn tấm gổ Lim vào chạy phá thô dao 6 sâu 10mm xem nào

----------


## ngocvy11

Hóng cao nhân máy phay cnc 3 trục

----------


## nnk

> Bác gắn tấm gổ Lim vào chạy phá thô dao 6 sâu 10mm xem nào


300w mà đòi dao 6  sâu 10 thì có quá đáng không, mini thì chỉ làm theo kiểu mini thôi chứep nó chạy như máy làm nghề thì sao được

----------


## maibinh2008

> Hóng cao nhân máy phay cnc 3 trục


Thanh trựoc 12 hay 16 vậy a

----------


## congmanhtb

> với kết cấu mày như thế này chỉ phù hợp với đồ án. Thực tế sử dụng chỉ phay được xốp ...


Vẫn ăn nhôm 6061 đựợc bác ạ. tuy lâu nhưng với anh em DIY là quá tốt rồi làm được rất nhiều việc. Có phải làm nghề đâu mà đoi hỏi cao.

----------


## congmanhtb

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAu_xBJsNaM

----------


## congmanhtb



----------

CKD

----------


## saudau

> với kết cấu mày như thế này chỉ phù hợp với đồ án. Thực tế sử dụng chỉ phay được xốp ...


Bác này nóng tính quá. Phay thì được, nhưng phay thế nào? độ chính xác thế nào? Sản phẩm ra thế nào hay nhai bao nhiêu dao và máy xài được bao lâu thì chưa biết. Hehehe, bác cứ để mấy cụ chạy thử thì tự nhiên thấy nó sao sao liền hà, bác nói vậy là bị ném gạch liền, vụ này mình bị hoài hà, giờ ko nói luôn cho chắc. Chắc nhiều bác trên đây cũng có suy nghĩ giống mình.

Ngày xưa khi mới bắt đầu thì mình cũng vậy, nhưng càng về sau mới thấy mỗi chia sẽ của anh em gạo cội lúc nào cũng có cái đúng của nó.

----------


## CKD

> Bác này nóng tính quá. Phay thì được, nhưng phay thế nào? độ chính xác thế nào? Sản phẩm ra thế nào hay nhai bao nhiêu dao và máy xài được bao lâu thì chưa biết. Hehehe, bác cứ để mấy cụ chạy thử thì tự nhiên thấy nó sao sao liền hà, bác nói vậy là bị ném gạch liền, vụ này mình bị hoài hà, giờ ko nói luôn cho chắc. Chắc nhiều bác trên đây cũng có suy nghĩ giống mình.


Giọng này thấy quen quá.

Cùng quan điểm với bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## ktshung

Em có nóng tính gì đâu. Em chỉ nói thực tế sử dụng, các bác biểu cắt thật chậm thật mỏng thì máy này cắt kim cuơng cũng được. Tùy quan điểm thôi, cứ dùng rồi sẽ biết mà, hehhehe

----------


## Gamo

> Giọng này thấy quen quá.
> 
> Cùng quan điểm với bác


Giọng lưỡi của CKD chứ ai

----------


## nnk

> Em có nóng tính gì đâu. Em chỉ nói thực tế sử dụng, các bác biểu cắt thật chậm thật mỏng thì máy này cắt kim cuơng cũng được. Tùy quan điểm thôi, cứ dùng rồi sẽ biết mà, hehhehe


đầu đề là máy đồ án, quan điểm đúng vẫn là tiền nào của đó chứ cả cái máy có mấy triệu ( linh kiện mới, ve chai có khi tầm hơn triệu là có ) thì không thể đòi hỏi nó chạy như cái mấy chục mấy trăm triệu được rồi, mà máy đồ án cơ bản chỉ cần nó chạy được và không hư khi báo cáo thôi, còn báo cáo xong thì phần nhiều là ra bãi

----------


## cncmaster

Mình có con cnc mini hành trình 200x200 mm chạy dây đai, bác nào muốn mua nguyên con thì mua mà mua khung thì mua, mình bán hết, đang dọn nhà nhà nên thanh lý đi toàn bộ, bác nào quan tâm inbox e sdt:01674667113 hoặc qua zalo ạ

----------

saudau

----------

